# Eye problems!



## fortfun2 (May 13, 2006)

Hi,
Ive got a pigeon who has a problem opening one of its eyes for some time... It takes some time to open it, esp after its been sleeping (as both its eyes are closed at that time). The eyelid appears to be slightly swollen. Also, when it opens its eye after a nap, it seems to have some translucent liquid discharge. 

Also, the parts around both its eyes are redder than normal. What could be the problem? The chevita site points me to Haemophilus Catarrh & Ornithosis. Any idea what meds I should give it? (I had been giving it baytril for the past 10 days due to a paratyphoid infection, its poops are still greenish though)


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

fortfun2 said:


> Hi,
> Ive got a pigeon who has a problem opening one of its eyes for some time... It takes some time to open it, esp after its been sleeping (as both its eyes are closed at that time). The eyelid appears to be slightly swollen. Also, when it opens its eye after a nap, it seems to have some translucent liquid discharge.
> 
> Also, the parts around both its eyes are redder than normal. What could be the problem? The chevita site points me to Haemophilus Catarrh & Ornithosis. Any idea what meds I should give it? (I had been giving it baytril for the past 10 days due to a paratyphoid infection, its poops are still greenish though)


It could just be a one eye cold (or both). Does the bird have any rasping or wheezing when breathing? Does it breath with beak open? These are signs of respiratory infection, which would be treated with Doxy and tylosin.

If you are not going to be able to get an accurate diagnosis with an avian vet-which is recommended first, I would not be giving medications randomly. At this point I would give natural things. A garlic cap down the throat every day (slicked down with a drop of Neem oil), a drop of colloidal silver in each eye, and echinacea (drops without alcohol) Your bird would benefit from that in any case. If the bird has any secondary infections like messy wattery poop, a drop of silver down the throat and probiotics would be of great need. Make sure to isolate this bird and keep warm on draft free area away from your healthy birds.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

The best treatment for eye infections I have found to be colloidal silver. Have treated actually a stuborn Staph and E.coli infection in one of my hens just with one drop twice a day in the eye.
The infection was sensitive only to Chloramphenicol and my hen had a reaction to it so the only option I had was colloidal silver and the infections has never recured now in more than two years.

Reti


----------



## Zenmont (Oct 17, 2006)

I've had two ferals recently that had the same thing. They had canker that had gone up into the sinus areas. Eyes closed after sleeping with mucous excreting from the eyes and redness. Was washed at rehabbers with a saline solution and I give it antibiotic eye ointmnet. They didn't hold out much hope for the eyes, but they've improved dramatically. Does it look like your bird has any canker formations in his mouth or throat? Is this a pet pigeon that hasn't been out, or is it a bird that has been exposed to other birds and possible diseases?


----------



## pigeonlover53 (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi 
My pigeon's one of the eye getting red day by day. What should I do?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Is the eye runny or swollen? 

Please post a CLEAR picture of the eye.*


----------



## pigeonlover53 (Jun 8, 2014)

*eye problem*

Here is the image
https://www.dropbox.com/s/xwvp1c0fcqnay0c/20140609_172407.jpg


----------



## mkdas (Jan 8, 2011)

fortfun2 said:


> Hi,
> Ive got a pigeon who has a problem opening one of its eyes for some time... It takes some time to open it, esp after its been sleeping (as both its eyes are closed at that time). The eyelid appears to be slightly swollen. Also, when it opens its eye after a nap, it seems to have some translucent liquid discharge.
> 
> Also, the parts around both its eyes are redder than normal. What could be the problem? The chevita site points me to Haemophilus Catarrh & Ornithosis. Any idea what meds I should give it? (I had been giving it baytril for the past 10 days due to a paratyphoid infection, its poops are still greenish though)


I have had a similar case of one eye infection/cold which is typically a orinthosis problem. The eye has a purulent discharge and that is why it may have sticky problem. Skyeking has given the advise which may be followed and you may get the result. Additionally you can clean the eye with saline water twice daily before putting eye drops.


----------



## mkdas (Jan 8, 2011)

fortfun2 said:


> Hi,
> Ive got a pigeon who has a problem opening one of its eyes for some time... It takes some time to open it, esp after its been sleeping (as both its eyes are closed at that time). The eyelid appears to be slightly swollen. Also, when it opens its eye after a nap, it seems to have some translucent liquid discharge.
> 
> Also, the parts around both its eyes are redder than normal. What could be the problem? The chevita site points me to Haemophilus Catarrh & Ornithosis. Any idea what meds I should give it? (I had been giving it baytril for the past 10 days due to a paratyphoid infection, its poops are still greenish though)


I have had a similar case of one eye infection/cold which is typically a orinthosis problem. The eye has a purulent discharge and that is why it may have sticky problem. Skyeking has given the advise which may be followed and you may get the result. Additionally, you can clean both the eyes with saline water two times daily before putting eye drops.


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

pigeonlover53 said:


> Here is the image
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/xwvp1c0fcqnay0c/20140609_172407.jpg


Looks rather like some skin infection, not respiratory. Give orally some antibiotics: 50 mg Ampicillin / day / for five days.


----------

